# Triton 2070 Redfish



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

I found a 2008 Triton 2070 Redfish that's never been titled on a backroad dealer near Jacksonville while working over there. Does anyone have any experience with this boat? It's new but has been out in the weather for four years. Boat, motor and trailer are 2008. Motor is a Mercury 115 2 stroke. He said he would take 60% of invoice which is 10K. Four year motor warranty would start day of puchase but I didn't ask about boat warranty which should start the same. Any info would be great.


----------

